# Freeman Bale Wagon



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I saw a Freeman Bale Wagon on their web site. Looks interesting!

Has anybody used one of these critters? How did it perform?

Thanks

Ralph


----------



## bullet81 (Jun 7, 2010)

I do not run them personaly but I have friend that says you can't beat em


----------



## nate sargent (Mar 10, 2011)

ive ran Freemans alot.. big bale wagons kick ass and take names.. new hollands cannot keep up and the 5300 series throws ties.. but i also ran small bale freeman wagon which is what i ran mostly, ill b honest i can run the shit outta that wagon but has its bad days.. so for most part id take a new holland for small bales also the small bale freeman wagon pushes bales to center of block rather then pushin the bales outwards like the NW there for u get the look of tetris block alot wit FM..


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

We own a Freeman big bale wagon, not the model that will do tie tiers. Freeman build stuff stout, but not always with elegant engineering.

I wouldn't own a Freeman small bale wagon if you paid me to take it. Rube Golberg lives on with that design. Talked with a Freeman rep at Tulare Farm Show and they plan to build a machine that does both small and large bales - can't wait to see that in action!

We run Freeman balers and they just won't die - unfortunately.


----------

